# St824 924082



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

Yay or Nay for $200 coming out of a Toro 824 powershift with a bad HM80 motor


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Yay, if it runs and blows snow.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Seems like a good deal to me. From a parts diagram, the 924082 has the differential, which is a nice feature. There would be a knob on the left wheel, to control the differential. 

I think it's the newer style of ST824, with the higher-positioned control panel, and 6 speeds forward, vs the older lower control panel, and 5 speeds forward.


----------



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

I looked at the serial number and model number. It should be a 93/94. Used once by an older couple who just wants to get rid of it.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

That's the last st824 before they went to the blue dashboard and started cheapening the internals. 200 is a steal if it runs and works looks super clean. If they just want to get rid of it see if they'll take 150


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Chrisw37 said:


> Yay or Nay for $200 coming out of a Toro 824 powershift with a bad HM80 motor


When you say it's got a bad motor - broken or not running right? If the motor is no good, I'd think around $100 as you're likely to spend another $100-$200 minimum to re-engine it. If the motor runs, just not right then it might be worth it as long as it's nothing major.

It's a crap shoot IMO, look it over and either spend your $$ or not. After all it's your $$ so you're the one that has to live with whatever you decide.

Good luck and hope it works out.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Maybe I misinterpreted, but I thought he meant his PowerShift had a bad engine, and he was looking at buying the Ariens as a replacement machine.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

A steal....grab it.....my favorite Ariens and it looks mint!....Even the muffler is new!


----------



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

Bought it. Never used, older couple bought it but hired a service. Owner had it serviced every year no matter what. Total garage queen


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Chrisw37 said:


> Bought it. Never used, older couple bought it but hired a service. Owner had it serviced every year no matter what. Total garage queen


Great find!!


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Chrisw37 said:


> Bought it. Never used, older couple bought it but hired a service. Owner had it serviced every year no matter what. Total garage queen


Wow, that's awesome. Congratulations, enjoy it! 

Given the amount of use (or lack thereof), these are probably complete non-issues. But just check to make sure that each auger can rotate slightly on the auger shaft. I hold one auger rotated forward, and try to rotate the other back and forth, it should move just a little until it hits the shear bolt. Then re-check the other way. And if there are grease fittings on the augers and transmission, you might add some grease to those, just to be safe. 

That should serve you well for a long time!

Edit: I checked my notes, my sold 93/94 ST824 was also a 924082. It's a good machine. And yours is in *way* better condition than mine was!


----------



## Chrisw37 (Feb 10, 2018)

Thing ran awesome. Just got 6 inches of heavy snow here in the Chicago area and it chewed through it without issues. It still has the nuns on the tires. Always had Toro but happy to be part of the orange family.


----------

